# Tranny and motor info..



## A2Everyday (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey, so im thinking about going to buy a 01 A6 avant. The only thing is it has 170k on it. Its the 2.8 and its auto. How long do the trannys last and what maintenance should i expect on the tranny? Timing belt, waterpump and alternator have all been done recently. Thanks for any insight


----------



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

biggest problem with the tranny is they get the torque converter code and than it gets expensive. Vause while you are in there you might as well rebuild it. I think full rebuilds with a new torque converter goes for about 3k. Or you could find a junk yard tranny or tq converter and go that way or find someone parting one out. If it feels good and has good records buy it if it seems like a good deal.


----------



## A2Everyday (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiontz)*

Thanks for the info.. Hopefully if the tranny were ever to go i could find someone parting one. Rebuild sounds expensive.. Going to check it out tom. Hopefully all goes well


----------

